# get Celeron temp



## clinty (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello.

I have a FreeBSD 6.4. The CPU is a Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz.
How get the temperatures of this CPU?

On FreeBSD 7.x, I use coretemp module for Core2Duo CPU and sysctl. This module does not print any temp in this system with this CPU.

Thanks.

Best regards,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

See if [cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi.thermal[/cmd] gives you anything.


----------



## clinty (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello.

I don't have a sysctl.acpi.thermal.


----------



## ale (Sep 25, 2009)

You can try with sysutils/mbmon.


----------



## clinty (Sep 25, 2009)

sysutils/mbmon does not work for this machine: "No Hardware Monitor found!!" (compiled with smb(4) support)


----------



## ale (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you tried kldloading smbus (if not in the kernel)?

Did you tried the other options?
I remember that on my old P4 with a VIA chipset, mbmon wasn't working with smb or via-direct, but with isa-i/o.


----------

